# public preaching of Word vs. family reading



## Scott (Dec 14, 2005)

The Westminster Directory of Family Worship provides, in part: "As the charge and office of interpreting the holy scriptures is a part of the ministerial calling, which none (however otherwise qualified) should take upon him in any place, but he that is duly called thereunto by God and his kirk. . ."

How would would defend or explain this biblically? Any articles (espec. short articles) on this? It would be helpful to have something available to hand out. I have heard people, for example, say that they will have familt worship Christmas morning (a Lord's Day this year), so they will not be attending church on that Lord's Day. Anyway, they equate public worship and the attendant preching by a lawfully called minister as being on the same level as a family devotion.


----------

